# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Sa Pa mở nhiều lễ hội dân gian dịp Tết Nguyên Đán - le hoi dan gian

## hangnt

_Nổi bật là hội xòe và hát then dân tộc Tày, hội Gầu Tào của dân tộc Mông, hội hát giao duyên dân tộc Dao và hội Roóng Poọc của người Dáy..._


Năm nay, UBND huyện Sa Pa đã sớm chỉ đạo các cơ quan chức năng của huyện và các xã chuẩn bị kế hoạch tổ chức nhiều hoạt động phục vụ nhân dân và du khách tới thăm địa phương vui Tết, đón Xuân Nhâm Thìn 2012.

Ngoài các hoạt động văn hóa, thể thao chào mừng Xuân Nhâm Thìn 2012 và kỷ niệm 82 năm thành lập Đảng (3/2/1930 - 3/2/2012) tổ chức tại trung tâm huyện lỵ, các xã trong toàn huyện đều mở Hội Xuân, ra quân lao động sản xuất và tổ chức lễ hội truyền thống dân gian mừng năm mới.

Nổi bật là các lễ hội: Hội xòe dân tộc Tày xã Thanh Phú (tổ chức ngày mùng 5 tháng Giêng, tức ngày 27/1/2012); Hội Gầu Tào của dân tộc Mông ở xã Tả Giàng Phình (tổ chức ngày mùng 6 tháng Giêng, tức ngày 28/1/2012); Hội hát then dân tộc Tày ở xã Bản Hồ (tổ chức ngày mùng 6 tháng Giêng tức ngày 28/1/2012); Hội Gầu Tào dân tộc Mông ở xã San Sả Hồ (tổ chức ngày mùng 7 tháng Giêng, tức ngày 29/1/2012); Hội hát giao duyên dan tộc Dao xã Tả Phìn (tổ chức ngày mùng 8 tháng Giêng, tức ngày 30/1/2012) và Hội Roóng Poọc của người Dáy xã Tả Van...

Đây là những lễ hội xuân vẫn giữ được nhiều nét nguyên sơ, độc đáo của đồng bào các dân tộc ít người huyện vùng cao Sa Pa, vì thế luôn thu hút rất đông du khách, nhất là du khách quốc tế tới thăm quan, khám phá.

Đây là những sản phẩm du lịch hấp dẫn du khách khi tới thăm vùng núi Tây Bắc và Sa Pa trong những năm gần đây từ sáng kiến của ngành du lịch Lào Cai “Biến di sản văn hóa dân tộc thành sản phẩm du lịch”.







Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lich lễ hội, đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi, den chua*Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đến SP vào mùa xuân thì tuyệt vời

----------

